# Kevin Gilmore's Dynahi boards group buy #2



## MisterX

This is a supplemental group buy for the Kevin Gilmore designed Dynahi headphone amplifier circuit boards. 
 If you would like to participate in this group buy please post a reply to this thread with the number of boards you wish to order and also _send me a Private Message with the title "Dynahi group buy."_
 I would ask that you include the number of boards you wish to purchase, your Paypal Email address, and your mailing address in the body of the message. 


*The "ordering phase" is now closed. 
 No new requests or requests for additional boards will be honored.  * 

Update 12/14/04 : The boards are here and I will begin processing them ASAP

 I will package the boards and then bill you for shipping.
 Once the payment has been received I will ship them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
 All domestic orders will be bubble wrapped, placed in boxes and shipped via Priority mail through the US Postal Service. 
 The delivery confirmation # will be included in the final payment request.

 Note: a small fee is included in the final bill. 
 This fee covers packing material, shipping labels, and expendable's like my printer cartridges (I used cheap ones so the cost is minimal). 

 If you have any comments or questions please feel free to post them. 

 Current status:

 (paid)<------ means the initial payment has been received
 Shipped<--- means the payment for shipping has been received and the boards have been shipped
 Awaiting final payment<---- means the boards are packed, labeled, and ready for shipping but the final bill has not been paid yet.

 AndrewFisher 2 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 intlplby 2 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Jamont 2 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!

 AndrewB 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Archeopteryx 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Aty999 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 bg4533 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 ble0t 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 ckunstadt 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 dreamind 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 drubrew 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Highflyin9 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Jasong 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 KYTGuy 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 mustang 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 NOTHINGness 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Ozymand 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
rsaavedra 4 on hold (pm me when you want the boards)

 Querty870 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 randytsuch 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 rellik 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 RickP 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Scott916 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Strohmie 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Super-Gonzo 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Talonz 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Tom L 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Zealot261 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 

 djwkjp 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 EdWood 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 KarlDL 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Papa Zed 6 (paid Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Silvercans 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 

 Ajit 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 CrakerKorean 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Earwax 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 eweitzman 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Flecom 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 GLF 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 HeadLess 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 HMan 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 JRjr 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 karma_ 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Nospam 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 petery83 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 ru4music 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 wit 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!

 dgardner 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Doobooloo 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 JHouser 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 JMT 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Pars 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Raif 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Subsonic 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Thrice 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Vladco 10 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 

 Z2trillion 12 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!

 comabereni 16 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!

 Drewd 20 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!


 International
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
digi01 2 (paid) shipped
 Guzzler 2 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
Jeroen 2 (paid) Shipped 
PinkFloyd 2 (paid) shipped 

DANIELCHUO 4 (paid) Shipped  
glareguard 4 (paid) shipped  
 GWN 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
ixeo 4 (paid) Shipped
 JCTW 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
mekanoplastik 4 (paid) shipped 
natsuiro 4 (paid) Shipped
PeterR 4 (paid) Shipped  
 raiden 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Steel 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 thefinder 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Tom33 4 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!

 endia 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Nisbeth 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 SHLim 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 SFT 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Tak 6 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Jogor 6 (paid) Shipped 

 eipromb 8 (paid)Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
Kenny12 8 (paid) shipped  
nissenos 8 (paid) shipped  
 qbe 8 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
Oli 8 (paid) shipped  

 skyskraper 10 (paid) shipped Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
shiggins 10 (paid) shipped 

Yorgi 12 (paid) Shipped

 Trevornetwork 20 (paid) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!


 alternate payment 
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
 JackHead 2 Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 Walangalam 2 Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 zbuddah 2 Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 
 bozebuttons 4 Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Kevin Gilmore 4 (free) Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 Mister X 4 Boards Received. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Figo 10 Shipped Boards Received. Thank You!
 roadbuster 20 Shipped Boards Received. Thank You! 

markzb removed (no responce to several PMS and emails)
S Dedalus removed (no responce to several PMS and emails)

[size=x-large]All boards have shipped... there are no extras left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]



 Price = $2.23 each


 This initial post will be edited as the details of the group buy develop so do not be surprised if anything posted here changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tracking shows that all domestic shipments have been delivered


----------



## JHouser

I would like 4 boards please!


----------



## strohmie

I'll buy four in case I ever want to build a balanced version. PM on the way.


----------



## rsaavedra

Btw, tomorrow morning I'll call PCBNet to check the 2nd order discount in detail.


----------



## skyskraper

just a couple of questions. 

 for stereo, i'd need two boards correct? are you guys doing the psu boards too?

 roughly how much do you estimate the cost of each board to be?


----------



## qbe

I will purchase 4 boards please

 I will send a pm shortly

 qbe


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_just a couple of questions. 

 for stereo, i'd need two boards correct?_

 

Correct. You will need two boards for a standard stereo amplifier. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_just are you guys doing the psu boards too?_

 

Nope. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_roughly how much do you estimate the cost of each board to be?_

 

We really don't know yet. 
 The per piece cost depends on the number of boards we order and the time frame WE select for manufacturing the boards. 
 I suppose you could use the information from the last group buy  to get a very rough idea of what we are looking at as far as pricing goes. 
 We (?) should be able to provide more accurate pricing information shortly.


----------



## skyskraper

ok cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pm coming soon. 

 there wont be a problem shipping these internationally will there?


----------



## MisterX

No.... I do not foresee any problems with international orders. 
 I am tentatively planning on shipping international orders via Global priority in flat rate envelopes to keep the cost down and the delivery time to a minimum. 
 The downside is there is no option for tracking Global priority shipments via the US postal service (not like their tracking is all that useful anyhow). 
 Of course this is all open to discussion. 
 If anyone has a better suggestion I am all ears.


----------



## guzzler

2 boards for me please...

 g


----------



## Pars

I'll take 2, possibly 4 depending upon final price.


----------



## doobooloo

I may possibly also buy 4, 2 for sure...


----------



## Talonz

Same here, 2 for sure, 4 if it's really cheap


----------



## endia

me too, 2 for sure, 4 if it's really cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks.


----------



## Earwax

Same here. 2 for certain, maybe 4 depending on cost. 

 Timing doesn't matter, I have plenty of other projects to keep me busy well into next year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [11/19] change that to 8 boards


----------



## Talonz

Since it looks like there are quite a few people in on this already, could we get a heatsink or even a power supply group buy to go with this? From the original group buy, it seems like it might be a good idea.


----------



## GWN

Please add my name for two boards (four depending on price).


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Talonz* 
_Since it looks like there are quite a few people in on this already, could we get a heatsink or even a power supply group buy to go with this? From the original group buy, it seems like it might be a good idea._

 

From the original group buy, I believe it was determined that for the power supplies (Condor or whatever the other brand was) that there was no advantage to doing a group buy, as you had to do alot of them and even then the discount was minimal.

 The heatsinks that most seemed (Nebraska Surplus?) to be using were likewise.

 Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

 Another group buy for parts fizzled as there was not really a good enough discount for the hassle involved in organizing that many resistors, etc.


----------



## rsaavedra

I have [size=small]*HUGE GOOD NEWS!!!!*[/size]

 From the get go let me say, MisterX you should better set some maximum to number of boards anyone can order, at least for some time till a specific # of boards is reached. You'll understand very shortly why.

 Talked to Imagineering this morning and explained about the groupbuy and another person being the hub of this one. After negotiating with them, we agreed that the discount can be transferred, I just need to give Imagineering your name and phone number MisterX (YGPM btw).

 Now, remember the costs in original Dynahi board groupbuy? We ordered 174 boards, not including shipping that was $735.1, final cost per board was just $4.20.

 Ok now hold on to your seats people. [size=medium]*Here's the huge good news: In this second groupbuy, no matter what # of boards we order, from the total cost substract $350!!!! In fact, any order for less than $350 will go for free!!!!*[/size]

 A $350 discount is equivalent to 82 of the 174 boards in the first groupbuy (about 46%) free. Consider also, if we reach total # of boards == 174, total cost per board will now be just $2.20!!!! 

 Hence my recommendation at the beginning of this post. Whoever is interested in Dynahi boards should be able to join the groupbuy, but not placing more than X boards for now, till we reach 82 boards at least. Then everyone can place as many as they want. Otherwise, someone right now can say hey I want 100 boards, and that would be quite an unfair way to take advantage of this huge discount. Just some thought to prevent that from happening, but up to you MisterX.

 Btw, sign me up for [edit] 4 boards then.

 PS. One other comment, I told them the files are slightly different, same circuit but one thing moved slightly. That doesn't affect the discount at all, applies to a second order no matter what. Only thing, both MisterX and I will have used their second order discount after this order is placed, so neither one of us will be able to get the discount if we place further orders, even though it's his first order, and I haven't placed a second. But that is perfectly fair I think, the discount gets transferred after all. Kudos to Imagineering, and to Kevin Gilmore for recommending them as manufacturers of his boards.

 PS2: Keep checking the first post in this thread regularly.


----------



## AndrewB

Put me down for two boards!


----------



## ckunstadt

Updated. I'll take 4 then, please.
 I'll still use them as coasters.


----------



## JHouser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_ In this second groupbuy, no matter what # of boards we order, from the total cost substract $350!!!!! So consider, if we reach total # of boards == 174, total cost per board will be just $2.20!!!! Or in other words 82 of those 174 boards (about 46%) would be free._

 

So, that is pretty much the best news i have heard since before the election. I'm stoked. PCB less than the price of a MINT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_ Then everyone can place as many as they want. Otherwise, someone right now can say hey I want 100 boards, and that would be quite an unfair way to take advantage of this huge discount._

 

Seems fair to me. But, after everyone gets their two boards, put me down for 100 boards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (of course I’m kidding)


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JHouser* 
_Seems fair to me. But, after everyone gets their two boards, put me down for 100 boards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (of course I’m kidding)_

 

I so knew this would come up


----------



## Zealot261

Sweet, put me down for 2 boards also, I have been in need of a new project for some time now.


----------



## skyskraper

put me down for the two max atm, then another two once its open slather


----------



## Talonz

WOW!

 *All doubts erased*


----------



## Edwood

I'm in for 2.

 Definitely more if we get that "magic" low price.
 Wow, keeping my fingers crossed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## flecom

ill claim my two... if we are allowed to order more than 2 i would like to order 4 or 6 depending on price


----------



## thrice

I'm in for 2 (at least)


----------



## ayt999

I'll take two then, but most likely will want more.


----------



## ble0t

I'll take 2 of them for sure and 4 of them if that becomes available...can't beat a deal like this


----------



## z2trillion

i'd like to order two. i'd definitely be interested buying more boards if possible later. my thanks to misterx for taking the time to do this.


----------



## drewd

Put me down for two as well, and a bunch more after we reach the magic number. w00t!

 EDIT: "bunch" is defined as 18 more, for a total of 20.

 -Drew


----------



## TrevorNetwork

I'll take 2, but if we reach the threshold for cheapness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <g> put me down for 20 boards. I may be interested in up to 30.


----------



## gsferrari

I'll take 2 boards for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 And 10 boards later

 Awesome Deal


----------



## dreamnid

I'm up for two boards now and two more later.
 Thanks!


----------



## walangalam

I'm in for 2!! 

 I'll PM you shortly MisterX for alternative means of payment.

 Thanks


----------



## jasong

(2) please, with the option for another (2) on the backside...

 --Jason


----------



## raif

2 for me too!

 probably four when the open ended part begins.


----------



## MisterX

Nevermind I will edit again later.


----------



## Figo

Ill Take the 2 and if possible would like 2 more to have 4 total.

 I have no paypal, money order is preferred payment.


----------



## rsaavedra

Groupbuyers, I'd like to remind all of you to check the first post in this thread regularly. MisterX is accepting orders of up to 20 boards already. That is a good idea I think, particularly because from the posts currently on the thread, it is clear there is interest for a total of more than 82 boards already in this second groupbuy.

 MisterX, I edited my previous post, I'm signing up for 4 boards then. Thanks a lot!

 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## Jeroen

I'm in for 2 boards too. Great deal btw


----------



## Ozymand

I'll take two... at this price, who can pass this up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what they really need is an AKG smile)


----------



## PinkFloyd

Put me down for 2


----------



## Natsuiro

I would like 4


----------



## roadbuster

I'll take 12 boards, please. I'll probably kick that order up to 20 if the price is still low.


----------



## doobooloo

Oh yeah, I'll take 10 once we're allowed to do so and if the price is still so low!


----------



## JHouser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_ MisterX is accepting orders of up to 20 boards already. That is a good idea I think, particularly because from the posts currently on the thread, it is clear there is interest for a total of more than 82 boards already in this second groupbuy._

 

In that case please put me down for 4 more boards. That would make 8 total for me. Thanks!


----------



## jamont

I'd like 2 boards, thanks!


----------



## bozebuttons

I am in for 4 boards.


----------



## Archeopteryx

I'll take four boards as well


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Put me down for one sounds like fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you want to make a single channel amplifier?


----------



## was ist los?

I want 4.


----------



## JRjr

Change mine to 8 boards please.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm in for 4, Thanks BTW!!!!


----------



## jogor

mark me down for 4 boards, thanks!


----------



## nissenos

Hi 
 Mark me down for 4 boards.
 Great job guys


----------



## Kenny12

put me down for 2 + 2 boards


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_you want to make a single channel amplifier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## shiggins

Put me down for 2 boards please. Thankyou.


----------



## markzb

Hi Hi

 4 for me too please!

 Many thanks

 Mark


----------



## HeadLess

I will take 8 boards. PM sent.

 Thanks


----------



## rsaavedra

Wow this second groupbuy exceeds the first one already! Close to 50 groupbuyers, and more than 200 boards requested.


----------



## GLF

I will take 8

 PM sent.

 Andrew


----------



## Subsonic

I'll take 10 possibly 20 depending on price.


----------



## Super-Gonzo

I'll take 4 too.


----------



## qwerty870

I'll take 4. Thanks


----------



## HMan

Mark me down for 4 boards.

 Thnx


----------



## SilverCans

I'll take 4 boards please


----------



## crackerkorean

I will take 8


----------



## MisterX

At this point we have confirmed orders for 174 boards 
 Tentative requests for another 102 boards. 
 And another tentative request for 2 after that. 
 That makes the total (SO FAR) 278 boards. 

 Prices are based on a two week fab time. 
 Current confirmed pricing information suggests a per unit cost of $2.42 each 
 (this does not include shipping from the vendor)


 I think it's fair to say this is a sweet deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now having said all of this there is one thing that is not clear to me YET and that is weather the discount had been applied or not (terms indicate credit pending) I am assuming it is but thought it wise for me to ask them. 
 I will have more accurate information as soon as I get an answer about that question.

* The "ordering phase" for this group buy will close Friday November 26, 2004. Any requests for boards submitted after this date will not be honored *


----------



## guzzler

I'd go with a limit to the number of people ordering, up to a stress level you can handle. I would think packing 50 boxes with anything up to 20 boards by the looks of things would be a nuisance (bad enough with 25 little USB boards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that said, I do include components off reels with them)

 g


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_That makes the total (SO FAR) 278 boards. 
 Prices are based on a two feek fab time. 
 Current estimated pricing information suggests a per unit cost of $3.67 each (this does not include shipping from the vendor)_

 

For 174 boards the final unit cost (shipping not incl.) was $4.22 each. 278 boards for $3.67 each sounds like their normal reduction of the unit price with the more boards you order. Looks like their online system doesn't know about the 2nd order discount transfer, it's thinking you are a first customer with no 2nd order discount.

 Try placing a dummy number of boards == 174, if you get final cost per board == $4.22, then the discount is not included for sure. To estimate the real cost with the discount included, substract $350 from the total cost they are giving you now.


----------



## hubcaps

I'll take 2.


----------



## RickP

While I have no immediate plans to build, I'll take 4 just for the heck of it.


----------



## MisterX

Edit: removed inaccurate pricing information.


----------



## randytsuch

I would like 2, and possibly 4 boards from this group buy.

 Randy


----------



## S_Dedalus

I'll take 6 boards.
 Edit I'll be paying with a money order.


----------



## Vladco

What is the difference between first and second boards?
 What is deadline for orders?
 Vlad


----------



## flecom

if there is no more 2 board limit i would like 8 boards to make 2 balanced amps


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vladco* 
_What is the difference between first and second boards?
 What is deadline for orders?
 Vlad_

 

About 0.25"... Kevin moved one of the regulators that much physically. Electrically, no difference.

 BTW MisterX... put me down for 4 boards total, I may go to 6. I would still keep this open the 2 weeks, lots slid by on the first buy (obviously). I believe the board house delivered on time. Also, we went with 2oz copper the first buy instead of the default 1oz.

 Chris


----------



## jogor

hello mister x, just read your pm reply. Please include me in your reserve list for those who could not pay through paypal (alternate payment method). I will be getting 6 boards. Thanks!


----------



## Nisbeth

I'm interested in 4 or 6 boards depending on price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vladco* 
_What is the difference between first and second boards?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pars* 
_About 0.25"... Kevin moved one of the regulators that much physically. Electrically, no difference._

 

Correct. 
 You can read the details here----> http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=321


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pars* 
_Also, we went with 2oz copper the first buy instead of the default 1oz._

 

Roger that..... and that is what I planned on using this time as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rsaavedra: 

 You were correct, the discount was not applied to the initial pricing information I posted. 
 The second batch of numbers is correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*278 boards = $2.42 each before shipping. 
 350 boards = $2.38 each before shipping. *


----------



## steel

I want 4

 thanks...


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_the discount was not applied to the initial pricing information I posted. 
 The second batch of numbers is correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*278 boards = $2.42 each before shipping. 
 350 boards = $2.38 each before shipping. *_

 

So their online system is now reflecting the discount transfer, great!


----------



## endia

i'm taking 6 boards sure. thanks.


----------



## bg4533

I'll take 4 boards. 

 I don't know when I can afford to build them, but at this price it doesn't matter.


----------



## wit

Put me down for 8 please.


----------



## KYTGuy

Four boards for me please...

 Thanks.

 Guy


----------



## djwkjp

what the heck... put me down for four boards.
 dan


----------



## DaKi][er

add another 4 to Kenny12's lot (he owe's me a favour, and i'll clear it up with him next time i see him)


----------



## Yorgi

PM sent.

 4 boards for me please and thanks.


----------



## thefinder

I'd like to have 4. Thanks.


----------



## Kenny12

change my order to 8 thanks


----------



## doobooloo

Just making sure I do get 10 boards...


----------



## rellik

put me down for 4 boards...


----------



## Ajit

I would like four boards, please... Thank you!


----------



## comabereni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_The second batch of numbers is correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*278 boards = $2.42 each before shipping. 
 350 boards = $2.38 each before shipping. *_

 

*I'll take 16 boards* (assuming these numbers are correct, or any price per board in the ~$2.50 range).

 I haven't read all the group-buy chatter-- 

 1) When do we pay?
 2) Who do we pay?
 3) How much do we pay?
 4) How do we pay?

 Funds ready, awaiting details... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -coma


----------



## mustang

Put me down for four. PM sent


----------



## MisterX

The initial post has been updated with the following information. 

*The "ordering phase" for this group buy will close on Friday November 26, 2004. Any requests for boards submitted after this date will not be honored. 

 I will begin collecting the initial payments on Friday November 26, 2004 and I am hoping to order the boards on Thursday Decemeber, 2 2004. * 

 This means you should have your boards by Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have not sent me a private message with your payment and shipping information I need that ASAP please.  

 It has also been brought to my attention that a few participants have been offering pre-orders for "retail" amps based on these boards..... My feeling is:
 Pft. 
 They are your boards do what you want with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (Hopefully that will put this matter to rest)


----------



## AndrewFischer

I'm in for two boards. PM Sent.


----------



## raif

If the final price on the boards is going to be in the 3 dollar range, please bump my order up to 10 boards.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_The initial post has been updated with the following information. 

*The "ordering phase" for this group buy will close on Friday November 26, 2004. Any requests for boards submitted after this date will not be honored. 

 I will begin collecting the initial payments on Friday November 26, 2004 and I am hoping to order the boards on Thursday Decemeber, 2 2004. * 

 This means you should have your boards by Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have not sent me a private message with your payment and shipping information I need that ASAP please. _

 


 OK, what is the final price then?

 -Ed


----------



## SilverCans

Please increase my initial request by 2, for a total of 6 boards.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_OK, what is the final price then?_

 

That's still dependent on how many more boards are ordered between now and Nov.26th -- we'll know the final price after that.


----------



## Edwood

How about giving us at least a day before the order cutoff, so that we know how many we'd like to order?

 -Ed


----------



## dgardner

About two weeks ago I ordered few dynahi PCBs from PCBNet. They came in today. I thought everyone might enjoy getting a sneak peek at the boards that will be ordered on this group buy. The only change from the first group buy is the location of the 7815. Enjoy the eye candy!

Dynahi Boards = filesize 208KB


----------



## Jack Head

I would like 2 please


----------



## Talonz

Mr X, please make mine 4 instead of 2. Price is good enough


----------



## MisterX

I have been so busy trying to create an inventory for next that I have not been able to spend much time working on this.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_How about giving us at least a day before the order cutoff, so that we know how many we'd like to order?

 -Ed_

 

Yup will do... in fact I am planning on providing pricing a couple of days before the ordering phase ends. 
 But I think it is fair to say that (if you look the numbers posted earlier) the price per unit is only gonna change by a few cents EVEN IF we get requests for another hundred boards before next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Edit: changed the wording to reflect the additional number of boards that have been requested over the past couple days.


----------



## JMT

I'm in for 10 boards.


----------



## Figo

any update for those who don't have paypal? its so cheap that just sending cash in an envelope might be the best way..


----------



## scott916

Put me down for 4. If I need to send a PM as well, LMK.


----------



## Oli

Put me in for 4 please! thanks


----------



## Ozymand

Hell.. at this price, I'm not crazy for wanting more than 2.. may I increase my order to 4, please? Gives me an insurance PCB (or two)...


----------



## eweitzman

I'd like 8 boards please.

 - Eric


----------



## Nospam

Sigh... I really hate you all for making me spend my money like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Put me down for 8 please.


----------



## glareguard

I would like to order 4 boards.


----------



## Vladco

Any chance to add power supply board to this order? Board version 0 already relesed.
 Vlad


----------



## eweitzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vladco* 
_Any chance to add power supply board to this order? Board version 0 already relesed._

 

What power supply board? I've only been looking into this project for a few days, but I haven't seen any power supply design, just some ideas from Kevin and, of course, the Condor units.

 - Eric


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eweitzman* 
_What power supply board? I've only been looking into this project for a few days, but I haven't seen any power supply design, just some ideas from Kevin and, of course, the Condor units.

 - Eric_

 

Just released today: Link 

 If there are a lot of people interested it might be a good idea. It would save shipping costs and maybe they would give us more of a discount for having a bigger order. Only problem would be the wait. I imagine it will be at least a week or two until that PS is finalized.


----------



## intlplby

i'd definitely be interested in PSU boards for 6 Dynahis.... is it 1 PSU per board or 1 PSU per two boards?


----------



## Edwood

Maybe save the KG PSU for the next group buy? 

 Dr. G doesn't even have a complete layout yet. I'd say it's too early for a final PCB.

 I'm sure there will be improvements to the Rev 1.

 -Ed


----------



## strohmie

I'd say to give the PSU board at least enough time for a check on parts to make sure everything fits. It's rather absurd at this point to get a group buy going on a completely untested board.


----------



## kevin gilmore

definitely too early to make the power supply board. Tried to stick
 the parts into a 1:1 paper printout and the opamps and power
 resistors are too tight for one thing...

 updated dynahi amp board with the same name and same place.
 (spelling error)
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi6.zip


----------



## Papa Zed

OK, I'm gonna have to request 6 boards or hate myself later for not. One set for me, one set for my son, last set just for fun! 
 Zed


----------



## z2trillion

i'd definitely like to increase my order from 2 to 12 boards. thanks.


----------



## kevin gilmore

power supply board now at rev 1. This may actually fly.
 same name.


----------



## doobooloo

We all love you Dr. Gilmore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Woohoo... hoo!!! Talk about a Thanksgiving gift!


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


 Any chance to add power supply board to this order? Board version 0 already relesed. 
 

I am definitely interested in running a group buy for PSU boards BUT lets do that in a separate thread..... when it gets to that point. 

 I will contact the vendor and see what they have to say about it on Monday.


----------



## MisterX

Price update: 
 By my count the current number of requests = roughly 450 boards. 

 450 boards = $2.171 each 

 Edit: removed inaccurate information


----------



## Earwax

At that rate, change my order to 8 boards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 PM sent.


----------



## TrevorNetwork

Just to verify. I'm in for 20. MisterX, you have not read my PM.


----------



## MisterX

Ooops I knew I left something out. 

 500 boards = $2.19 each

 BTW there is no need to send me a PM every time you change the number of boards you wish to order.
 It's easier for me to work from the thread then it is for me to work from a bunch of sperate PM's so I would ask that you simply edit your post to indicate the number of boards you want. 
 Or better yet do what Earwax and a few others have done and simply post a new reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 And please do not forget to check the first post from time to time. 
 I helps keep me from having to answer the same questions 152827465478 times. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrevorNetwork * 
_Just to verify. I'm in for 20. MisterX, you have not read my PM._

 

Edit: all group buy related Private messages have been read.


----------



## SilverCans

I'm not sure but I thought paypal only charges when a credit card is used and doesn't charge if the transfer is from a verified bank account.


----------



## TrevorNetwork

SilverCans:

 One must have a Premier account in order to accept credit card payments. By having a Premier account one is charged fees to accept all kinds of payments. This includes payments that do not involve a credit card at all.


----------



## skyskraper

from four i am now ten boards for me please


----------



## Yorgi

can't resist, please increase my previous order of 4 to 12. thanks


----------



## Edwood

Sweet.

 I would like *6* Boards then.

 Is a list going to be posted with Members and # of Boards wanted?
 Then later updated with payment status?

 -Ed


----------



## strohmie

Man. This group buy is going to the biggest thing we've seen on Head-Fi.


----------



## sft

I'm in for 6 boards, thanks.


----------



## MisterX

Please check the first post for accuracy.
 I literally hit my head on the monitor twice when I was working on it so.....


----------



## shiggins

Please increase my order to 10 boards. Thankyou. 

 s.


----------



## Figo

Its so cheap... if its no trouble id like to increase from 4 to 10.


----------



## Tak

I want to buy 6 boards, thank you.


----------



## Vladco

At this price point please put me for ten boards. Compare to the price of fully builded amp and concidering my soldering skills its cheap.
 Vlad


----------



## thrice

Please change my order to 10 boards please. Thanks!
 thrice


----------



## MisterX

The ordering phase for non Paypal orders closed Sunday (11-21-04)

 Additional non-Paypal orders will not be honored. 


 If you wish to purchase more boards then you have indicated please contact me as soon as possible because that may not be be possible at this point.


----------



## tom33

ok,
 I need 4


----------



## DANIELCHUO

Dear MisterX,

 I want 4 boards,

 Please see the PM..

 Thanks..

 --
 Daniel Chuo


----------



## qbe

MisterX,

 just saw your post requesting people to re-post if they are changing the order quantity. Accordingly, please change my order from 4 to 8. A pm was sent earlier requesting this.

 Thanks for arranging the group-buy.

 qbe


----------



## raiden

I'll go for 4 boards also. Thx for the grpbuy!


----------



## Tom L

I would like 4 boards please. PM on the way.


----------



## drubrew

I'd like 4 more.
 Drew Baird
 Moon Audio


----------



## petery83

I'd like 8 boards please. PM sent.


----------



## SHLim

I would like 6 boards please - oversea order. PM sent.

 Sam


----------



## Oli

Please up my quantity from 4 to 8 if its not too late! many thanks


----------



## mekanoplastik

count me in for 4


----------



## djwkjp

misterx--
 please bump me up from 4 to 6 boards. pm sent.
 thanks


----------



## karma_

Mister X, this is xonik from [H]ard|Forums, again confirming my request for 8 boards.


----------



## HMan

Mister X --

 Please up my board count to 8. PM Sent.

 Thanks


----------



## MisterX

Updated the first post. 
 Can you each please check to make sure the information is correct?


----------



## ixeo

omghi2u!
 4 boards for me
 and you have my PM already

 [size=xx-small]why 4? mm..oh yeah..a backup set in case i f' up[/size]


----------



## eipromb

put me down for 8 boards please.

 sending pm now


----------



## JCTW

put me down for 4 boards PLZ

 PM later...

 tks


----------



## NOTHINGness

Put me down for 4 boards.


----------



## MisterX

Just a reminder that the ordering phase ends tonight at midnight. 
 I will begin sending payment requests over the weekend so if you have not sent me your Paypal information now is a good time to do so.


----------



## KarlDL

Count me in for 6 boards! PM coming in a few minutes.


----------



## flecom

dude? you took me off the list? thats lame dude


----------



## gsferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_dude? you took me off the list? thats lame dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 How many boards do you want? I could let you have 4 of mine if you want. I am getting 12 of them and really need only 8 (assuming I dont screw up with the soldering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Cheers!


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_you took me off the list?_

 

Would you care to explain why you feel I would do something like that? Because that makes absolutely no sense to me... especially when there are 4 other names missing from that part of the list. 

 Did you not read what I said? 

  Quote:


 If you feel this is inaccurate send me a PM and I will fix it. 
 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_thats lame dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Instead of asking me if there had been some kind of mistake you just jump to conclusions and start with the names again? 
 What?


----------



## MisterX

The "ordering phase" is now closed. 
 I will begin sending payment requests shortly.


----------



## MisterX

These are the totals for the initial payment requests I will be sending: 

 2 boards = $4.46
 4 boards = $9.48
 6 boards = $14.07
 8 Boards = $18.66
 10 boards = $23.25
 12 boards = $27.84
 16 boards = $37.01
 20 boards = $46.20

 Note, that these prices do not include shipping... 
 You will be billed for that when the boards arrive


----------



## strohmie

Do the above totals take into account PayPal fees? Just want to make sure that you wouldn't get screwed on the fee in that situation.


----------



## MisterX

Yes. 
 The prices posted above include the Paypal fees (2.9% plus $.30). 


 Just a side note.... 
 I would love be able to send you each a total that includes shipping but I am afraid that can't happen until I know the total weight of the package so we are stuck with paying the $.30 part of the Paypal fee twice. 
 Hopefully the prices are low enough so that is not a big deal.


----------



## Edwood

No worries. I can't speak for everyone else, but I'll pay for another 30 cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Figo

are the prices the same for money orders? if so, where should they be sent?


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Figo* 
_are the prices the same for money orders? if so, where should they be sent?_

 

Nope. 
 Because I am initially paying for the boards that will be sent to the people that chose to pay via money order.... there is no Paypal fee involved. 
 The catch is they will have to wait longer to get their boards because (again) I wont be able to give you a total price until the boards are packed and ready to ship. 
 I will let you know when and were to send the cash when I get to that point.


----------



## flecom

i _was_ on the list... anywho, if you could still add me in for 4 boards that would be great


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_i was on the list... anywho, if you could still add me in for 4 boards that would be great_

 

you are already on the list for 8 boards and the list hasn't been updated since yesterday morning. maybe you just missed your namr on there or something...


----------



## Edwood

Mister X, is your PayPal account a Premier account, where you get charged 3% regardless of whether or not Credit Card is used or not?

 -Ed


----------



## MisterX

Edwood: 
 Yes, I am afraid so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I was planning on setting up a non CC Paypal account but the logistics were a problem so I scraped that idea.


 flecom: 4 more or just 4? 
 (you and the other names that were missing from the Thursday list are now back on it)


----------



## comabereni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_Edwood: 
 Yes, I am afraid so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was planning on setting up a non CC Paypal account but the logistics were a problem so I scraped that idea._

 

I don't know... you mean PayPal makes $1.07 + $0.30 + $0.30 off of me? Where's my 'CANCEL' button. [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


just kidding





 ]

 I am ready to send funds immediately. Thanks for handling this MisterX. I doubt anyone will have in issue with these measly PayPal fees when the board prices came in so low--what a great deal. For the same price as my (16) PCB's to make (8) Dynahi's, DIYcable.com will sell me just (1) PCB to make another Pete Millett amp. Hmmm, I wonder which is the better deal.

 Thanks again.

 -coma


----------



## MisterX

All payment requests that can be processed have been sent
 If you have not received a payment request or if you the one you received is not accurate please contact me as soon as possible.


----------



## Edwood

Payment for boards sent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Payment for 4 boards sent. Thanks MisterX!


----------



## SilverCans

*Can * I pay via paypal's credit card payment option? Just want to be sure, otherwise I'll have to add funds to my paypal account. Please let me know. thanks


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_flecom: 4 more or just 4? 
 (you and the other names that were missing from the Thursday list are now back on it)_

 

no i forgot i had asked for 8, i will stick with 8 i suppose...


----------



## gsferrari

Payment sent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I will have 12 boards + 2 boards that I already have. The older set of boards need tweaking - component placement is too tight in some areas and doesnt allow for better caps and such.

 I hear a few revisions have been made this time - if they havent been made then fine...if the revisions HAVE been made then it will be even better


----------



## PinkFloyd

payment request honoured.


----------



## bg4533

Just paid. Thanks!


----------



## Nisbeth

Payment sent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## eipromb

payment sent!


----------



## Ozymand

Payment sent! Thank you, once again, for handling this group buy!


----------



## SHLim

Payment Sent. 

 Thanks for the organising the group buy.
 Sam


----------



## ixeo

payment sent! thanks MisterX for all the effort!


----------



## GWN

Payment sent. I appreciate the effort you've put into this.

 Thanks

 GWN


----------



## mekanoplastik

payment sent


----------



## endia

payment sent, thanks again.


----------



## petery83

Paid; thanks MisterX!


----------



## SilverCans

payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## wit

payment sent, thank you.


----------



## Subsonic

Payment sent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## Talonz

Payment sent


----------



## ayt999

sent the payment a few hours ago.

 thanks again.


----------



## flecom

payment sent, damn did that include shipping? <$20 for 8 PCB's i think thats the cheapest PCB's i have -ever- purchased lol, think protoboards cost more than that


----------



## skyskraper

from misterx's posts what is going to happen is, we pay for boards now. when they arrive and are all packed up ready to roll, he will send us another paypal invoice


----------



## sft

Payment sent, thanks!


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_from misterx's posts what is going to happen is, we pay for boards now. when they arrive and are all packed up ready to roll, he will send us another paypal invoice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 ah right then, well, still cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (now watch it be $100 shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i kid i kid lol)


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverCans* 
_*Can * I pay via paypal's credit card payment option? Just want to be sure, otherwise I'll have to add funds to my paypal account. Please let me know. thanks_

 

*Yes, you can use a Credit Card with PayPal.*


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Mister X, is your PayPal account a Premier account, where you get charged 3% regardless of whether or not Credit Card is used or not?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mister X* 
_ Edwood: 
 Yes, I am afraid so. 
 I was planning on setting up a non CC Paypal account but the logistics were a problem so I scraped that idea._


----------



## skyskraper

received my invoice, will tend to it tonight when i get a chance


----------



## qbe

Payment sent via PayPal, Thanks for this.

 qbe


----------



## MisterX

I added initial payment status to the list in the first post. 
 Please check it and make sure it is correct.
 If there is a problem send me a pm (or an email) and I will fix it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 qbe:
 Your payment status did not make the list so there is no need to yell at me. Yet.


----------



## bozebuttons

Payment Mailed


----------



## skyskraper

sent


----------



## jmedin

[size=medium]*I Would like 5 Boards please  (and 3 power supply BOARDS if there is one for the P/S)*[/size]






 Thank Y'all for your efforts!!!

 Jeff


----------



## skyskraper

err you might want to check the first page:


  Quote:


 The "ordering phase" is now closed.
 Any requests for additional boards submitted after this date will not be honored.


 I will begin sending requests for the initial payments on Sunday November 28, 2004 and I am hoping to order the boards on Thursday December, 2 2004.


----------



## JHouser

Payment Sent. thanks!


----------



## digi01

is the boards still available?
 I will purchase 2 boards.YGPM.

 rgds
 digi


----------



## qbe

WELL, HOLY COW & GODAMMIT - IF I PAY GOOD MONEY I EXPECT TO GET ON THE LIST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!!! WOT YOU GOT AGAINST AUSSIES??!!??

  Quote:


 qbe:
 Your payment status did not make the list so there is no need to yell at me. Yet. 
 

Oh .... [size=xx-small]errr .... sorry ....[/size]






 No worries. I'm sure you'll sort it out when you have time. So long as you got the dough - that's the main thing.

 qbe


----------



## Kenny12

ok paid =D sorry wasn't paying attention last few days


----------



## peranders

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qbe* 
_WELL, HOLY COW & GODAMMIT - IF I PAY GOOD MONEY I EXPECT TO GET ON THE LIST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!!! WOT YOU GOT AGAINST AUSSIES??!!??_

 

Interesting attitudes from downunder


----------



## skyskraper

its called "taking the piss"


----------



## thrice

payment sent


----------



## TrevorNetwork

payment sent.


----------



## Jack Head

Mister X can you try repling to my e-mails I've sent three and only got one return to the effect that your e-mail got spammed and you deleted your messages


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jack Head* 
_Mister X can you try repling to my e-mails I've sent three and only got one return to the effect that your e-mail got spammed and you deleted your messages_

 

Sure. 
 I would but every time I try send you send an email it comes back as undeliverable. 
 If you have a question simply post it and I will be more then happy to respond to it.
 The private messages you have sent me did not contain any questions so I am left to ponder what is it you are asking for. 
 Examples from two of these messages----> 

  Quote:


 I'm ok with usps in one of there cardboard mailers in other word's the least expensive way to send is ok by me 
 

 Quote:


 Can ship USPS useing one of there cardboard envolopes. 
 


 Maybe reading this post will help answer any questions you have? 
http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=180


----------



## MisterX

Payment status updated once again.


----------



## JRjr

Any updates?Boards Ordered?Sorry,I'm impatient.


----------



## flecom

im guessing we are waiting on...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_intlplby
 rellik
 Tom33
 nissenos
 Yorgi
 was ist los?
 yammy1688_


----------



## MisterX

Nope... not waiting on anyone. 
 I ordered the boards Tuesday they confirmed it Thursday after correcting a mistake on their end.


----------



## gsferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JRjr* 
_Sorry,I'm patient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Oh how sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which hospital...hope you get better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL 










 <note - quoted text was edited and please dont hit me for this terrible PJ>


----------



## JRjr

Thats great news!.Thanks MisterX. My spelling is terrible I think it's the solder fumes.Hope you'll excuse me!


----------



## MisterX

Hmmm, soldering fumes = bad spelling? 
 That sounds vaguely familiar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buy the way I removed was ist los? And yammy1688 from the list. 
 After several ignored private messages for payment information I kinda lost my patience with them (although I did order the boards they requested)


----------



## AndrewB

MisterX,

 I realize the boards aren't in yet, however I wanted to thank you for putting the effort into arrainging this group buy.

 Andrew


----------



## doobooloo

Same here. This has got to be one of the greatest DIY audio group buys ever.


----------



## MisterX

All Paypal buyers are now marked as paid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guru you want a refund for the initial payment? 
 It might be easier then trying to sell the boards and I have got a list of people that want them if they become available.


----------



## gsferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_Guru you want a refund for the initial payment? 
 It might be easier then trying to sell the boards and I have got a list of people that want them if they become available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok. I will take the refund. Thank you for the offer - very generous of you to help save me the extra effort.

 Best !

 gs


----------



## digi01

im waiting group buy #3


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsferrari* 
_Ok. I will take the refund. _

 

Refund sent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I also refunded the fee but they prolly stole that from you so... 
 I hate how that all works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 digi01: 
 PM sent. 
 You were tops on the reserve list for the extra boards so.....


----------



## doobooloo

Quote:


 Refund sent. 
 I also refunded the fee but they prolly stole that from you so... 
 I hate how that all works. 
 

If you use the refund function from PayPal then no fees are charged to either party, and the original buyer gets 100% of the money back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I hope this refund is what you're talking about...


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_If you use the refund function from PayPal then no fees are charged to either party, and the original buyer gets 100% of the money back._

 

Nope, the last time I did it that way they kept the fee.
 Wanna find out?


----------



## doobooloo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_Nope, the last time I did it that way they kept the fee.
 Wanna find out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Really? I've refunded money this way and have received refunds this way many times without any party being charged any fees.


----------



## doobooloo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_power supply board now at rev 1. This may actually fly.
 same name._

 

Any updates on the PSU?

 Sorry, maybe I should just sit in the corner and wait patiently...

 But even realizing this I still had to ask...


----------



## skyskraper

seems like its coming along nicely... check the psu thread http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=93968


----------



## MisterX

The boards shipped from IMAGINEERING this morning.... with any luck they will be here Wednesday. 

 WOOT!.


----------



## Talonz

I can't wait for the pictures


----------



## AndrewB

WOOT!


----------



## ayt999

cool. hope I receive them before I leave for japan... although I guess my roommate might still be around to receive the package.


----------



## MisterX

And the madness begins.


----------



## skyskraper

AHEeA AHEhaeA AHEhAehAHE HAE HAEHAehA EhAEhAHE AH hAhA EhAEhAHe AH EhAEhA EhAEH A EHAHEhAehaehahe AHE haehaheAH EhA hEA 

 /mrhyde.


----------



## Edwood

Ahhhhh yeah.

 I'm warming up my new soldering iron.

 Of course it only takes about 12 seconds.

 Oh, wait.....that didn't sound right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## skyskraper

now we just need the psu boards to get the thumbs up and everything will be gravy!


----------



## RickP

25 packs of 25 boards + 1 pack of 15 boards = 640?

 WOW.


----------



## Talonz

Nothing like freshly made PCB on a cold december morning


----------



## intlplby

good luck and have fun.......i know how much of a pain in the butt that is going to be


----------



## doobooloo

THUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMPTHUMP

 (my heartbeat)


----------



## mustang

Sweeeet


----------



## MisterX

More pict's











 Figures the batteries died when I was taking the pict's.
 I will update/improve them when I correct that.


----------



## Edwood

So preeetty.

 So naked..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## ayt999

MisterX - YGPM Re: change in shipping location


----------



## doobooloo

The boards came today! They look great, packed so well too!

 Thanks SO much!!!


----------



## MisterX

Awesome!
 "We" just need to get busy on the group buy for the PSU boards now.
 Unfortunately debugging them has taken longer then we expected mainly cause some of us are still waiting on the boards.


----------



## Pars

MisterX,

 Mine arrived today also. Packed nice... gee, these look just like the first batch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, and I'll leave some really positive feedback for you. Thanks alot for organizing and doing a splendid job on this group buy!

 Chris


----------



## bozebuttons

MisterX
 Boards arrived Ok ,Thanks for doing a Great Job.


----------



## MisterX

All domestic shipments have been packed and billed. 
 Most of the International orders have also been packed and billed.


----------



## MisterX

540 boards shipped and only 22 of them have reached their destination? 
 Can you please indicate when you have received your boards so I can avoid the arduous task of trying to track an obscene amount of shipments?


----------



## PinkFloyd

MisterX

 I've paid for 2 boards but have decided not to go ahead with the project so will not be sending the shipping fee so if there is anyone who wants my 2 boards they can have them.... first one to PM secures them.

 Mike.


----------



## Papa Zed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_540 boards shipped and only 22 of them have reached their destination? _

 

Received the boards (6) 21 Dec in fine shape. Thanks Mister X!
 I wave every morning as I drive thru Richland - work in BC..


----------



## MisterX

PinkFloyd: That might be a problem because they already shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Papa Zed* 
_I wave every morning as I drive thru Richland - work in BC.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could have just picked up your boards then.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_PinkFloyd: That might be a problem because they already shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I "will" be building one after all then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you send me a paypal request again MisterX and I'll fire the shipping fees to you now.


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


 Can you send me a paypal request again MisterX and I'll fire the shipping fees to you now. 
 

I did send a payment reminder but I like I said in the PM you do not have to pay it. 
 My mistake.


----------



## Edwood

Got my boards. Thanks!

 -Ed


----------



## intlplby

got mine, thanx


----------



## comabereni

Got mine. Thanks. They appear to be very high quality.

 -coma


----------



## JRjr

mine came today.thanks alot


----------



## Earwax

The boards are here and they look great! 

 (Left feedback for MisterX in the FS feedback forum, too. )


----------



## dreamnid

My boards arrived today - thanks


----------



## KYTGuy

The boards for me are here - Thanks!


----------



## Ajit

I received my boards today. Great looking! Thank you MisterX, for making this group buy possible!


----------



## SilverCans

got mine today. Thanks!


----------



## thrice

My boards came in the mail today...Thanks Mr. X!!!!


----------



## eweitzman

A nice stack of boards arrived today, kind of like a deck of cards. Thank you, MisterX.

 - Eric


----------



## raif

got mine, thanks a bunch!


----------



## MisterX

eipromb 
 Kenny12
 nissenos 
 qbe 
 Oli 
 skyskraper

 You all got pm!

 Because Air letter post is slightly cheaper then Global priority at this weight (and flat rate envelopes are to flimsy) you get to choose how you want your boards to ship. 
 If you don't mind waiting...economy letter post is also an option but it takes 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## ble0t

Got mine today...they look great


----------



## djwkjp

got mine today! thanks for all your hard work, misterx
 dan


----------



## Vladco

Got mine too.Thanks Mr. X!!!!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

My boards arrived in the mail today, hats off to MisterX for a very well organized group buy. Please remember to leave him some feedback for the great job he did. http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...6&page=1&pp=25


----------



## Ozymand

Recieved mine as well today. You did a top-notch job with this group-buy, MisterX. Kudos to you. Man, these boards are oh so pretty.. now where are those Dynahi power supply boards at? Need those to finish the amp.


----------



## intlplby

ozymandias

 wait til monday


----------



## AndrewB

Received my boards today.






 Andrew


----------



## Nospam

Well, USPS decided to finally deliver my boards today (8 days after MisterX mailed them out). Guess there were a lot of holiday packages being delivered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boards look great!

 Big thanks to MisterX for putting this together.


----------



## crackerkorean

Got mine today. Thanks MisterX


----------



## MisterX

Merry Christmas Group Buyers!


----------



## steel

Thanks MisterX
 and
 Merry Christmas


----------



## intlplby

we should make the dynahi group buy that will start on monday short, like 1.5 weeks to order

 but to make sure no one is left out, PMs could be sent to everyone that ordered boards in both the first and second dynahi board group buy


----------



## jamont

I was out of town last week - found mine had arrived when I got home last night.

 Many thanks to MisterX!


----------



## thefinder

Boards arrived yesterday. Thanks MisterX.


----------



## randytsuch

Got my boards yesterday. Thanks for all the work.

 Randy


----------



## Figo

got my boards thanks


----------



## drubrew

Got my Amp and Power Supply boards, Thanx.
 I'm assuming all cap values are in uF on the Power Supply boards? Has anyone posted a parts list with sources yet for the Power Supply?


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *was ist los?* 
_I want 4._

 

Your boards are still available if you want them. 
 Would it be to much to ask that you at least indicate to me if have any interest in them? 


 There are currently 6 extra boards available if you are interested in buying them shoot me a PM. 

 If I do not recive a payment (or at least a PM) from Jogor, S Dedalus or markzb before the end of the week that number will rise to 26 extra boards.


----------



## ShiroZ

Cool. I'm interested in 4 of the extra boards


----------



## guzzler

Two boards arried safe and well this morning, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 g


----------



## walangalam

Got mine. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Nisbeth

Boards arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks MisterX! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## Jeroen

Boards arrived yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## GWN

Boards arrived this morning. Thanks Mister X


----------



## GaryTo

Boards just arrived. Thanks a lot!


----------



## endia

just got them. thanks MisterX


----------



## jasong

Mine got here just fine. Thanks X!

 --Jason


----------



## z2trillion

I got mine. Thank you MisterX.


----------



## ShiroZ

Got mine today as well


----------



## HeadLess

I have recieved mine. Thanks MisterX!!!!


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endia* 
_just got them. thanks MisterX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Did you like that envelope? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 No USPS Global Priority mail service to Turkey meant I had to do a quick change and that was the only envelope they had left.


----------



## wit

Got mine a little while ago... Thanks MisterX


----------



## qbe

because I received all my boards today. All very well packed and complete, and looking good (too good to let me at 'em with a soldering iron). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for organising the group buy, and all the work in packing, addressing, posting etc.

 Just a whole stack of thankless work for you for no real personal gain, I think - very good of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qbe


----------



## endia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_Did you like that envelope? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 No USPS Global Priority mail service to Turkey meant I had to do a quick change and that was the only envelope they had left._

 

oh, yes, great package like a matryoshka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks again MisterX


----------



## MisterX

A what? 
 matryoshka? 
 What did you call me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=x-large]All boards have shipped. 
 There are no extras left.[/size]


----------



## jogor

misterx, thank you for such a superb job. i must admit i screwed up on my payment (and i suck) and yet you have gone the extra mile just to deliver the pcb without receiving my payment yet. it could have been really easy if you have drop me off the list since i was not able to answer to your pm (i was on vacation back then). And yet you were so kind to wait on me, thank you for looking after us small people. i value the trust you have given me even if this is my first transaction with you. it just shows your character which is worthy of mentioning. You could have earned a lot from this group buy but you chose to help lowly diyers like me. I salute you man! you are my idol.


----------



## eweitzman

Three cheers for MisterX!
 Three cheers for MisterX!
 Three cheers for MisterX!


----------



## Tak

Boards arrived yesterday. thanks MisterX!!


----------



## endia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_A what? 
 matryoshka? 
 What did you call me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hi MisterX,
 matryoshka is a russian toy which well known name is russian nesting dolls.
 i called the pack (envelope in envelope) matryoshka, not you


----------



## Talonz

I just got e-mail confirmation from the university, they got the package. I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again MisterX!


----------



## eipromb

My boards came in today! I can't wait to start! Thanks MisterX


----------



## skyskraper

boards arrived yesterday. thanks


----------



## flecom

i got them monday, USPS holds all our school mail over the two week christmas break since all the schools are closed... they look so empty, gotta fix that soon


----------



## raiden

I got my boards yesterday! Really nice boards they are. PEACE


----------



## SHLim

Board arrive today and all in good shape. They do look beautiful.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Many thanks for your work
 Sam


----------



## shiggins

Got my stunning boards today. I had gone off the idea of building a Dynahi but these boards are making me reconsider...


----------



## skyskraper

i just wanted to say thanks again so much for doing this. you ran it wonderfully ! 

 sorry for the shipping payment stuff up!


----------



## SHLim

Will appreciate if someone can confirm some of the unmarked connection on Dynahi pcb. 

http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/m...view_photo.php

 p/s Sorry problem attaching image. Maybe the site need login... will try again.

 TIA,
 Sam


----------



## digi01

Got mine yesterday. Thanks MisterX.


----------



## sft

Hi SHLim
 It's a Via. Don't care.

 ----------------------

 Got mine, Thanks.


----------



## SHLim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sft* 
_Hi SHLim
 Via. Don't care._

 

Sft,

 Thanks for being a contributor. I wonder what make you do it? It is because those who post here are "helpful" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sam


----------



## awpagan

dynahi pcb
 Anymore pcb's avialable or buys going on?


----------



## NOTHINGness

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SHLim* 
_Will appreciate if someone can confirm some of the unmarked connection on Dynahi pcb. 

http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/m...view_photo.php

 p/s Sorry problem attaching image. Maybe the site need login... will try again.

 TIA,
 Sam_

 

Look at the traces on the back side. It goes to the lower 2sc2705 transistor.


----------



## doobooloo

I have 10 amp boards that I purchased from this group buy that I would like to unload at cost. Please see this thread and PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## strohmie

D'oh! Guess that means we're not going to see any of those flat heatsink panels anytime soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And congrats on the Supremus btw.


----------

